# how to get server address



## bhavin12300 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi.
i want to get to know what is server address and how to get it measn how can i know my server address of isp.
is there any way to get it from net.
thnks in advance


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure what you're asking. What "server" do you have in mind? Also, how about some details on your network, make/model of modem & router?

What do yoiu need the "server" address for?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Are you referring to your public IP address? This is what identifies your computer/network on the Internet.
http://whatismyipaddress.com


----------



## bhavin12300 (Sep 24, 2006)

i just want to know what is address of my server of by which i am giving a service of inter net?
measn to say that is there any way to get a address of amy isp?
this is what i am asknig guys.
hope you got it?
if need more information please ask for it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you want to find out the IP address of your Internet connection, one way is to go to:

http://www.whatismyip.com


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

What server?? DNS servers??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There is no one server for your ISP. Your ISP has many, many servers. I can't think of a single reason you'd need to know the IP address of any of your ISPs servers.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Try explaining what you want to accomplish.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

bhavin12300 said:


> if need more information please ask for it.


We have, repeatedly!


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Oh well. I give up.....LOL


----------

